# Latest Apex beta built from jellybean launcher!



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know the latest Apex launcher has been re-based off the latest 4.1.1 launcher so it incorporates all the new animations, features, and the speed boost. I know personally I've been on the stock jb launcher because Nova and Apex have just been pulling the art and porting from the jb launcher up tell now and I could tell the difference in speed and fluidity.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1452663

*v1.3.0beta1* (Aug 1, 2012)
Rebuilt based on Android 4.1.1 Launcher, lots of JellyBean goodness
When placing widgets on the screen, everything else automatically moves to make room
When they are too big, widgets resize on their own to fit on the homescreen
Quickly remove apps/widgets by flinging them to the edge of the homescreen
Major performance boost for homescreen and drawer
New app enter/exit animations (JB only)
Switched to phone layout on 7" tablets (e.g., Nexus 7)
Added background for widgets in the drawer
Fixed icon ordering bug within folders

Other improvements and bugfixes
Unlimited drawer tabs and new drawer management UI (pro)
Improved drawer tab switching for vertical drawers (pro)
Fixed Play Store widgets on JellyBean
Fixed paid theme (icon pack) issue on JellyBean
Lots of other improvements and enhancements
Updated translations


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

Too bad when you go to configure screens it locks up my phone.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

johnhimm said:


> Too bad when you go to configure screens it locks up my phone.


Tablet screen transition seems kinda laggy too. Maybe its just me


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Tablet screen transition seems kinda laggy too. Maybe its just me


Yeah I changed back to normal cause it felt laggy to me also

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

nativi said:


> Yeah I changed back to normal cause it felt laggy to me also
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Glad it wasn't just me....lol


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tablet was laggy for me too. :-(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

Use holo launcher hd. Everything is fluiddddd.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

johnhimm said:


> Too bad when you go to configure screens it locks up my phone.


Did that to me only the first time. Works for me now.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

well it is a beta release so expect some bugs, to download it you go to settings about and check for beta releases then update.


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

I like the customizations but what has always driven me away from apex is the vertical spacing. You can set the spacing, but everything is way higher then stock. There is a mile between the bottom row but the top row is almost touching the notification bar. It's especially noticeable with the search bar.

Anyone else notice this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gwhiz377 (Apr 26, 2012)

T-Keith said:


> I like the customizations but what has always driven me away from apex is the vertical spacing. You can set the spacing, but everything is way higher then stock. There is a mile between the bottom row but the top row is almost touching the notification bar. It's especially noticeable with the search bar.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yea I don't have any icons on my home screens, but it has always been a problem for me with the search bar or widgets. Figured changing the vertical margin would fix it, but that does nothing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

T-Keith said:


> I like the customizations but what has always driven me away from apex is the vertical spacing. You can set the spacing, but everything is way higher then stock. There is a mile between the bottom row but the top row is almost touching the notification bar. It's especially noticeable with the search bar.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Easy fix for this is to set your grid layout to more rows. Try 8 rows instead of 4, the bottom row will be much closer to the dock. You can than "double space" your other rows out how you like if you still only use 4 rows on your home screen.

Here's an example I did real quick. It does cut off the name of the apps, but mess with the margins and # of rows and I am sure you will find something that will work for you.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Tablet screen transition seems kinda laggy too. Maybe its just me


Same here. I have been using Apex Pro since it dropped for ICS, but the JB beta lags when I switch drawer pages. Holo Launcher HD has zero lag.


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Easy fix for this is to set your grid layout to more rows. Try 8 rows instead of 4, the bottom row will be much closer to the dock. You can than "double space" your other rows out how you like if you still only use 4 rows on your home screen.
> 
> Here's an example I did real quick. It does cut off the name of the apps, but mess with the margins and # of rows and I am sure you will find something that will work for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, but that still really doesn't look right. I'd much rather have a working four place spacing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

